# What to look for when deciding ti wether or keep buck



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just had my first boy born on our farm and he is only a couple days old but I know eventually I'm going to have to decide whether we want to keep him a buck or to wether him but I was just wondering what I should be looking for as far as characteristics to decide and about what age I should start seeing them
I don't know if it makes any difference or not but he is out of 
Old mountain farm cecchitti x BMT Farms Starfire 
I'm going to attach some pics just because I think he is cute I don't think you can really tell anything at this age but ehh what do I know lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie. I actually make my decision if they aren't spoken for by 8 weeks old. Even if they are buck quality, I don't have the room to keep bucks around. Plus wethers sell much better around my area.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> He is a cutie. I actually make my decision if they aren't spoken for by 8 weeks old. Even if they are buck quality, I don't have the room to keep bucks around. Plus wethers sell much better around my area.


I figured if he doesn't sell we will prob keep him a buck we don't have one yet and I do have a wether I bought on a whim so he would have a buddy. As soon as it gets a little warmer we are going to fence off another field so by the time he needs to be separated we will have the room I was just wondering what qualities would make him a good buck.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

The main thing I look at are the parents, especially his dam's udder. If her udder isn't great than I don't really want him to pass that trait on to his kids. It's hard to tell when they are this young how they'll turn out conformation wise.  Is his mom a first freshener?

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> The main thing I look at are the parents, especially his dam's udder. If her udder isn't great than I don't really want him to pass that trait on to his kids. It's hard to tell when they are this young how they'll turn out conformation wise.  Is his mom a first freshener?
> 
> Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
> www.walshkidsgoats
> Like us on Facebook!


Ok I'll have to see if I can find a picture of her udder. This is her first time with me but her third kidding.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a buck may look outstanding confirmation wise but if his dam's udder isnt up to snuff I wont keep a buck intact from her.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> a buck may look outstanding confirmation wise but if his dam's udder isnt up to snuff I wont keep a buck intact from her.


Ok that's good to know I know there are prob other ways to find this out but if you don't mind what are some things to look for in the moms udder and if I wanted to critique it when would be the ideal time to get some ideas? She had babies of couple of days ago so is this the time I would be able to see flaws?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Goatnewbie101 said:


> Ok that's good to know I know there are prob other ways to find this out but if you don't mind what are some things to look for in the moms udder and if I wanted to critique it when would be the ideal time to get some ideas? She had babies of couple of days ago so is this the time I would be able to see flaws?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Here are a couple pics from the day she kidded do these tell anything about her udder or is there a better time to get pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wait till their kids are a couple weeks and then I separate at night and let her fill with milk. Then I take pictures and look at it and evaluate.

you want good medial division and support. A night high and tight attachment in the rear, teats pointing down or slightly forward (not winging out to the sides). You want the for udder to be smooth and blended into the body. Latteral attachments also are important. Best to look at some champion udders and than compare.

this farm has exceptional goats - http://www.dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/nigeriandwarves.htm


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I wait till their kids are a couple weeks and then I separate at night and let her fill with milk. Then I take pictures and look at it and evaluate.
> 
> you want good medial division and support. A night high and tight attachment in the rear, teats pointing down or slightly forward (not winging out to the sides). You want the for udder to be smooth and blended into the body. Latteral attachments also are important. Best to look at some champion udders and than compare.
> 
> this farm has exceptional goats - http://www.dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/nigeriandwarves.htm


Ok thanks  that is extremely helpful. Another quick question these are
Registered so is their a away on adga to look at pictures of their dams Dam and sires and things?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

? on this same note. What if mom's udder is nice but buck has maybe a slightly steep rear, or maybe not a lot of chest-not multiple minus's of course but you get the idea.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not understanding the last question whats "not multiple minus's" 

as to ADGA no there isnt a pictoral directory. But you can do internet searches for the names. Thats what I do. I type out the whole registered name in a google search box and see what websites come up.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> not understanding the last question whats "not multiple minus's"
> 
> as to ADGA no there isnt a pictoral directory. But you can do internet searches for the names. Thats what I do. I type out the whole registered name in a google search box and see what websites come up.


I think she means as long as there are not multiple negatives on a buck 
And that is a great idea I google everything else I should of thought of that lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, just google the names in their background and a lot of times you can find pictures online. As Stacey said, I would wait until 2 weeks and then separate the kid from her overnight and take a picture the next morning. A lot of times the hormones from kidding can make their udder saggy for the first couple of days after kidding.

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Sorry, thanks goatnewbie that is what I'd meant. . I agree I look at the name of the animal and first try to go to that farm's webiste and then search from there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course you want good confirmation on your kid, but a lot of times as a kid grows its hard to tell confirmation wise if they are going through a bad growth spurt and thats whats throwing their looks off. So I go by the parents at that point. If both parents have steep rumps the kid will not come out level regardless of how much you may want it too. If you can shave the kid too that really helps as hair masks a lot of their looks. Kids are a genetic package, when they mature you can get what you expect or maybe not.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I was asking because a close line say has nice udder, but maybe not so nice rump, OR maybe not so nicely blended for example would you choose udder. I'm probably not making much sense. 
I have a boy for example who got cocci badly at weaning and stunted his growth some, his pics just before that were nice except just above his hooves. I hate to judge on growth. His mom's udder I like not perfect but I do like her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually go by dam, grand dam and paternal grand dam's udder.... and then how the kid looks, a good pairing should make minor faults in parents...if they don't share the same faults, improvements with the kids should be visible within a week or 2.

With each of my 2 does I know what they need improved upon with udders and form so I chose a buck who was strong in the areas my girls needed help with.

Oh....and in my experience, if you have to question wether a buck should stay a buck, then wether him  Bucks will make an impression with you, there is just something with mine that tells me when they deserve to become herd sires and then there will be those that say they would be better as pets.


----------

